# 37 days



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2016)

Been watching the BBC mini series 37 days about the 37 days before the start of WW1. I can really recommend to see this series, although it is very much made from a British point of view and I don't always agree with the way the crisis is shown. But the the story, whether true or false is fascinating and the story telling is very well done. It gives you insight in the complexities the leaders had to face during that time and the tension while everybody sees their control of the situation slipping through their fingers.


----------



## Milosh (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks interesting Marcel.

That should be WW1 shouldn't it?

Another TV program is *The Crimson Field* about a British field hospital in WW1.
The Crimson Field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marcel (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes you're right, stupid mistake. Repaired it. 

That is also an interesting one!


----------



## Milosh (Sep 8, 2016)

Four Years of Thunder, a 4 part documentary. (lots of original footage)

This is #1

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-qXI1gQ8pk_


----------



## airminded88 (Sep 13, 2016)

I saw 4 years of thunder some 4 years ago and it is one those rare and well made documentaries about the air war in WWI.
Looking forward to 37 days whenever it's available on our side of the pond.


----------

